
How to price your freelance design services - Michie
https://webflow.com/blog/how-to-price-your-freelance-design-services?utm_campaign=february1&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email
======
dbof
I heard that doubling your prices until you get just enough customers and you
don't need to refuse projects is the way to go. But is this strategy (or the
ones in the OP) applicable for new freelancers, who want to get into it?

